# Signing someone else's name



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2006)

So we are working on an erosion control permit application for one of our projects. My boss, the PM, is adamant to get this thing sent to the state ASAP.

So I've got all the plans, reports, forms, etc. all set and ready to go.

Only one problem, the boss is out until Monday. And all the plan sheets have his electronic seal printed on them. If they were blank I'd just sign and seal them myself, but I don't feel comfortable signing his name on them.

Especially considering they have copies of his seal and signature on record at the state board (PE Law), and the agency we are submitting to (past projects).

I wouldn't care if it was just a letter to a client, I've ghost signed those in the past.

But here, it just seems like a legality waiting to happen.

Anyone ever have to sign someone else's name on their stamp before? Is there a legit way to do it?

I'm thinking I'll just wait until he's back next week and have him do it.


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 5, 2006)

No way to delete his e-stamp from the drawings?

If not, I think you're screwed. If anything goes wrong, you might be found out. The FBI will seize this website for evidence and RG will again be on their radar! 

Ed


----------



## redrum (Oct 5, 2006)

yeah thats a no-no, which is why they want them to sign in the 1st place(i know you know that)

how many plan sheets is it? I think your only option is to reprint them.

Monday is Columbus Day (state holiday down here) dont know if northern states take that day off or not, but if they wont be there monday,, maybe you can wait.


----------



## udpolo15 (Oct 5, 2006)

I would not be trying to sign your bosses name. When I sign something for someone else I sign it "udpolo for Boss".

I haven't done this for anything stamped though. It is interesting question. If a PE gave you specific premission to sign XX version of drawing X on thier behalf, is that "legal"?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 5, 2006)

There were several sets all printed and bound at the copy shop. When he called I told him we would be held up until Monday, and he realized there was nothing else we could do.

We have work on Monday, but I'm sure the state offices (and postal service) are closed.

And as for signing someone else's name in general, I always do:

Boss' Signature/my initial in lower case.

MY BOSS/vte


----------



## EdinNO (Oct 5, 2006)

So how do you do the "My Boss' Signature" part?

If it his signature then he's already signed it. If he hasn't signed it, then its not his signature. I'm actually not splitting hairs with you, just a little confused.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 6, 2006)

I mean on a note to the client that's coming from him that I've mainly written, or if he isn't here and I need to issue it.

I sign his name, then put my initials after it.


----------



## MA_PE (Oct 11, 2006)

Options that I see.

1) Send them out as is. Stamped with no signature.

2) Add your stamp and signature to the drawings. Leaving his stamp with no signature.

3) Wait until he gets back to sign them.

What did you end up doing?


----------

